# Ugliest Mountain Bike?



## andrewkissam (Jan 3, 2014)

Us mountain bikers tend to spend ridiculous amounts of time drooling over the nicest looking, most expensive, and highest end bikes. Along with this we constantly debate which bikes are better and which bikes pack the most value for your money. However, nobody ever looks at bikes on the other end of the spectrum. What I mean by this are bikes that just look plain awful, or bikes that are overpriced/a terrible value.

So, I decided to have a little fun and ask the question: what bike do you think visually looks the worst and/or is the worst value? Just post a picture below.

My opinion? Any one of the Mondraker Podiums. I mean, just look at the thing, who the hell designed that?









The only rules are it has to be a mountain bike and it can't be a bike from a big box store (Walmart, Target, etc). Have fun posting!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Wait until you see the Whyte PRST2.....you'll vomit inside your mouth!


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Remember the KLEIN Mantra? Hated that look, esp compared to the seamless racy beauty of the early Klein mtbs like the Attitude.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

The Y frames.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

RiceBrnr said:


> The Y frames.


this.
mountain cycles san andreas
pro-flex


----------



## bigyin (Jan 25, 2015)

ive seen this guy riding around notre dame on one of those podiums


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> Wait until you see the Whyte PRST2.....you'll vomit inside your mouth!


Was not familiar so I had to look it up.... gets my vote. Dear God, what is that thing?
http://forums.mtbr.com/custom-build...y-whyte-prst-1-4-owners-out-there-447646.html


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

People have called my Lenz ugly. I beg to differ.


----------



## Daverino (Mar 19, 2004)

Those Whytes look like praying mantises.

I always thought Slingshots looked ugly.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

or










I just did a google image search for the early ProFlex bikes and that came up, even more ugly than usual!


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm going for a twofer here. The Delta 7 frame.

Cost: $5,000 (Frame Only)


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Arantix Delta(aka: Chickenwire frame) packs up mud so well....it becomes ballast on steep downhills!


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

kubikeman said:


> I'm going for a twofer here. The Delta 7 frame.
> 
> Cost: $5,000 (Frame Only)
> 
> View attachment 959160


Holy crap! That looks like you would be riding with a giant cheese grater between your legs.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ellsworth.
Take your pick.


----------



## clone185 (Nov 3, 2011)

Giant Trance 29er. 

I think this bike is the reason Giant decided make their bikes with 27.5 wheels.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I dislike the look of some of today's Santa Cruz bikes. For some reason, the lines just look off. The chainstays aren't in line with the shock which isn't in line with either the top tube or the downtube. Looks...messy. It almost looks like it's been mangled in a crash. Mainly the tallboy and bronson.

I really don't like super slack freeride/AM bikes from any brand. 

Finally, the S shaped downtube doesn't do much for me. Pivot's have some pretty extreme S shapes.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Daverino said:


> Those Whytes look like praying mantises.
> 
> I always thought Slingshots looked ugly.
> 
> View attachment 959143


Nailed it.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

KevinGT said:


> Finally, the S shaped downtube doesn't do much for me. Pivot's have some pretty extreme S shapes.


I can't stand the look of Pivot's FS frames.

And, their prices don't help sway me.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ellsworth, hands down. Their terrible logo font does them no favors either.....


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> Wait until you see the Whyte PRST2.....you'll vomit inside your mouth!


The PRST bikes were like the girls most guys end up marrying, they don't think they look like until they ride them...


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

BikeIntelligencer said:


> Remember the KLEIN Mantra? Hated that look, esp compared to the seamless racy beauty of the early Klein mtbs like the Attitude.


i have a klein mantra hanging in the garage. yes, in the 3D violet. 

some of the early cannondale full suspensions were gawd awful.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

sooner518 said:


> Ellsworth, hands down. Their terrible logo font does them no favors either.....


you've got a good point. back when ellsworth frames were just straight tubed aluminum they looked good. that has too much going on. curved this, straight that. too busy.

for some reason i cant stand the uneven chainstay thing that a ton of mfgers are doing.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Fix the Spade said:


> The PRST bikes were like the girls most guys end up marrying, they don't think they look like until they ride them...


If you want to happy for the rest of your life, never make a pretty woman your wife, go for my personal point of view....get an ugly girl to marry you.

For those that don't know, it's a song lyric.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I know most are posting ugly frame designs but here's one for the ages. Nothing on this bike, on it's own, is inherently ugly. But the combination is...well...you decide.

Custom R I P Niner Bike | eBay


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^That bike is Loaded.
Eye of the beholder is all.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

KevinGT said:


> I know most are posting ugly frame designs but here's one for the ages. Nothing on this bike, on it's own, is inherently ugly. But the combination is...well...you decide.
> 
> Custom R I P Niner Bike | eBay


Clown vomit.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Any fat bike


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

ugly mountain bike


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

peter.thedrake said:


> Clown vomit.


Top of the line custom bike, best of everything.

Forks do not have Kashima.

Anyone else notice that??


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

dbhammercycle said:


> Was not familiar so I had to look it up.... gets my vote. Dear God, what is that thing?
> http://forums.mtbr.com/custom-build...y-whyte-prst-1-4-owners-out-there-447646.html


Haha! I was thinking pretty much the same thing.

Here's something I found on Google, also with way overcomplicated suspension:


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

This never made it to production but the head of Cannondale at the time promised it would. He said he would eat his hat if it did not make it into production. In the end, he ate a hat shaped cake.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

sooner518 said:


> Ellsworth...Their terrible logo font does them no favors either...


Are you saying there's something wrong with outlined italicized blackletter?

: D

Anything with a triple on front looks ugly now. Like it should be ridden by a small male with a backward ball cap riding the wrong way on the sidewalk.

How about these blingsters who mindlessly "match" their frame color with ano parts and trinkets, except the hues all vary so it looks like a cheap toy. Or something Dwight Schrute would own.

You guys have posted some gems here, cheers.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Particularly looking at rear half of bike here...

Or in next post ^^

A lot of pre 2014 bikes have that fugly looking suspension setup 0_o

Bikes need to look aesthetically pleasing :imho:

Thank Christ Kona sorted their crap out a year later (apart from the gusset o/c)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm gonna disagree there, the color ain't great but it's a good looking bike otherwise. Chunky, solid lines on that thing. It's kinda nondescript, but...it works. Now the 2015 process models, holy wow they're ugly. I don't doubt that they ride great, but good gravy they're not pleasant to look at! Good thing all you see of your bike while riding is the tip of the stem and the back of the bars!


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

How about a Gary Fisher?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Spykr said:


> I'm gonna disagree there, the color ain't great but it's a good looking bike otherwise. Chunky, solid lines on that thing. It's kinda nondescript, but...it works. Now the 2015 process models, holy wow they're ugly. I don't doubt that they ride great, but good gravy they're not pleasant to look at! Good thing all you see of your bike while riding is the tip of the stem and the back of the bars!
> 
> View attachment 959931


Nope. I own a 2014 KP 134 & that gusset is frickin ugly! Like you said though, the rest of the bike is pretty darn kewl.

I've seen 2015 versions in store, apart from the fugly colors they look pretty much the same.

They are a little lighter though 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

tylerw said:


> ugly mountain bike
> 
> View attachment 959523


I didn't even see the mountain bike


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

I feel like we need some more uglies.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)




----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

Is that thing for real?


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

:nono:


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

IFallDown said:


> I didn't even see the mountain bike


There's a mtn bike in the picture?


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Schwinng.









Trek

We've come a long way


----------



## ReneStops (Feb 7, 2015)

Instigator said:


> View attachment 961020


I think this one wins!


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Instigator said:


> View attachment 961020


Looks like Bender's bike?


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

*Desperate to run and hide: Ugly Bikes*

Gazing at this hideous collection of bikes fills me with the same feelings of dread I remember on Sadie Hawkins Day during my college life.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

The Cannondale super-Vs, it's hard to believe Cannondale sold so many of those, and is still around, those were so hideous.


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

This thing


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

morando6784 said:


> This thing


Is that a parallel link URT?


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

clone185 said:


> Giant Trance 29er.
> 
> I think this bike is the reason Giant decided make their bikes with 27.5 wheels.


Really?


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

morando6784 said:


> This thing


Showcased with really ugly landscaping.

It was a proud day for some engineer out there when they "went with his design".


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

MOJO K said:


> Showcased with really ugly landscaping.


Probably Poison Ivy as that would be fitting.


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

https://www.bikerumor.com/2012/08/07/interview-richard-sheppard-of-ram-bikes/
Article for this bike


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

morando6784 said:


> Interview: Richard Sheppard of Ram Bikes
> Article for this bike


Single-speed, FTW! Actual quote from the interview:



> There's plenty of lateral stiffness, but there's *a touch of torsional flex* in the back, also due to no seat stays.


You don't say...


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow, the article suggests someone built at least three of those things. I wonder who rides the other two.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

Fugly!


----------



## Josepht1 (Feb 13, 2015)

David R said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Klein is sweeeet. Looks like a 1.5" travel fork, and that rear suspension, awesome!!! That's funny stuff right there.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

KevinGT said:


> I know most are posting ugly frame designs but here's one for the ages. Nothing on this bike, on it's own, is inherently ugly. But the combination is...well...you decide.
> 
> Custom R I P Niner Bike | eBay


Dear lord, that thing looks like Ronald McDonald nutted all over it. *shudders*


----------



## Josepht1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Brian Grimes said:


> Dear lord, that thing looks like Ronald McDonald nutted all over it. *shudders*


I wonder if they actually had any demand for those? Dear God, I would hate to have to try to get rid of one.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Ellsworth FTW.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Josepht1 said:


> That Klein is sweeeet. Looks like a 1.5" travel fork


Judy SL had a whopping 2.5" travel IIRC! I was a right bad-ass having 3" travel DOWNHILL forks on my hardtail...

:winker:


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

jimPacNW said:


> The Cannondale super-Vs, it's hard to believe Cannondale sold so many of those, and is still around, those were so hideous.


Ugly? Nah. The ones with the large one piece swingarm I thought were quite nice. The mulit-tube ones look much less appealing.

They climbed like a mountain goat, I always felt!


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I got two WorthLess's and they are beeautiful to me. 

The Klein Mantra deserves another vote. As one of my ex-riding buddies put it: " 7" of vertical travel, 4" of lateral travel!"


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

I saw that in a webshop some months ago and I had to save it on the work computer because I found it so hideous.


----------



## Hophead1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I just can't get down with that banana-shaped top tube on the RM Altitude.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ohhhh. I thought this thread said "ugliest mountain bikeR"

I was just here to claim my prize.


----------



## singletrack990 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ibis Mojo, and, any Pro-flex.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

singletrack990 said:


> Ibis Mojo, and, any Pro-flex.


Agree on the Ibis. That front support/strut/hole things is unique but ugly.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

uglyguy2 said:


> Ohhhh. I thought this thread said "ugliest mountain bikeR"
> 
> I was just here to claim my prize.


uglyguy1 beat you to it....again


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

MOJO K said:


> uglyguy1 beat you to it....again


That no good ugly bastard.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

morando6784 said:


> Interview: Richard Sheppard of Ram Bikes
> Article for this bike


Well, that's one way to run a singlespeed drivetrain on a FS bike, but when the rider is standing up, wouldn't that put nearly all of the rider weight on the unsprung portion of the rear suspension? Even sitting down, I think there would still be a significant percentage of weight on the cranks while pedaling.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)




----------

